# Removing a blade from an old Craftsman Circular Saw



## Davem720 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have a Craftsman 7 1/4 circular saw Model 315.10851 that I bought around 1980. It has been a reliable tool for numerous home projects over the years. I recently put a masonry blade in it to cut landscaping stones. It worked fine at first, then the blade started slipping. When I tried to tighten the bolt the blade the motor turns even when I hold the blade. I realize the problem is a result on not using the "blade washer" that has a flat spot which matches up with a flat spot on most blades. The masonry blade had only a circular opening so I didn't use it.

The problem now is how do I get the masonry blade off of the saw?


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Davem720 said:


> I have a Craftsman 7 1/4 circular saw Model 315.10851 that I bought around 1980. It has been a reliable tool for numerous home projects over the years. I recently put a masonry blade in it to cut landscaping stones. It worked fine at first, then the blade started slipping. When I tried to tighten the bolt the blade the motor turns even when I hold the blade. I realize the problem is a result on not using the "blade washer" that has a flat spot which matches up with a flat spot on most blades. The masonry blade had only a circular opening so I didn't use it.
> 
> The problem now is how do I get the masonry blade off of the saw?


 You could drill and tap a hole in the end of the shaft and put in a hex head cap screw. Hold the cap screw with a socket wrench and turn the shaft nut back with an open end wrench. (in England that would be a spanner)


----------

